# Having a colonoscopy, question about prep



## Squadinho (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi guys, first post. 

Basically I was diagnosed with Crohn's in July after having a barium meal. I've been waiting ever since then to have a colonoscopy and Monday is my lucky day!

I've been sent the preparation pack, which I'm 'really' looking forward to... but I just wanted to clear a few things up, and the reason I'm asking here is because I have found the colonoscopy unit useless. It has literally taken me all week to get through, and when I did I was told a nurse would ring me back and they never did.

Basically I'm starting my low fibre diet tomorrow. I've been instructed to take my 9 senna tablets at noon. Should I then not eat after taking these, or is it ok to continue on that low fiber diet for the rest of the day? My leaflet doesn't say either way.

Also, for the liquid only part, I'm a little confused on the clear soups. I've bought a couple of different ones at the supermarket, but I would like to run them by you guys to see if they are acceptable. Obviously I won't touch them if they are not suitable.

Batchelors Cup a Soup - Golden Vegetable (Reading the ingredients, it says it contains emulsifiers and milk proteins, so perhaps this is a no go?)
Baxters Red Lentil and Vegetable (Sounds very watery in can)
Baxters Minestrone (Sounds very watery)

Obviously I would sieve them before drinking/eating them to remove the pieces of vegetable and stuff.

Is it safe to drink apple juice, and I have some lime fruit jelly too. Is that safe? And boiled sweets.

Obviously I don't want to take any risks about not being able to have the colonoscopy performed, so please be honest with your replies.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2010)

Once you start taking your prep you shouldn't be eating. I've never taken the pills as I heard they don't clean out as well from my GI doctors but when I start the liquid prep, no food is allowed. 

As for a liquid diet, it needs to be CLEAR liquids. Chicken, beef and vegetable broth is fine. No bits or pieces allowed. It's easiest to just mix a bouillon cube in 8 ounces of water. Lime, orange and lemon jellos are fine (no fruit bits) but nothing with red or purple (I've been told no blue as well). Apple juice is fine, clear sodas are fine (orange, Sprite, Cactus Cooler, Squirt whatever as long as there's no red), white grape juice is ok. No orange juice or pineapple juice or V8 or milk because they aren't clear. Hard clear candies are fine like a sucker just no red. 

Any other questions you have that you're not clear on like when to stop eating exactly, call the office and the nurses there will know.

Good luck! Prepping sucks. Please get some moist wet wipes as regular toilet paper becomes the Devil. Try to use the wet wipes only actually.


----------



## Squadinho (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your reply.



> Once you start taking your prep you shouldn't be eating. I've never taken the pills as I heard they don't clean out as well from my GI doctors but when I start the liquid prep, no food is allowed.


Yeah. I've been given 9 tablets to take, and also the bowel cleanser (Citra Mag) which I've been told to drink on Sunday and again on Monday morning (afternoon appointment :/).

I wasn't sure about bouillon cubes, doesn't seem like something you would drink but I'll have another look in the shops tomorrow.

I should hopefully be fine on Apple Juice. As long as I don't have to drink water all day I'm sure it will all go ok!

My toilet is prepped ready. I've got barrier cream, wet wipes and the softest toilet paper I could find on standby! Luckily I won't be the one cleaning the toilet, my mum can do that. >:rof:


----------



## biteyshark (Oct 22, 2010)

I was told pretty much exactly what Crabby just said. I was also told no dairy whatsoever, so that soup would have been out. I mostly had Ginger Ale, Sprite, Gatorade, some green jello, clear chicken broth, and apple juice.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had 3 colonoscopies and I try to keep the preparation simple, as follows:

The morning of the day before the test i have very little to eat and drink, maybe cereal and tea.  In the afternoon i start the sachets, the target is 4 but that (for me) is never needed. 
I find the prep very foul tasting and i just try to get it over with, normally 2/3 sachets is enough for me to be running clear, probably takes about 4 hours. This is good enough for them to get a good look at your colon.

Hope the test goes well for you.


----------



## rygon (Oct 22, 2010)

We really need a sticky for this but some sort of soothing cream for your butt is a big priority (nappy rash, E45 etc .. nothing with perfume) If only I was told beforehand.

Dont know where you are from (would help if you put the country so others can relate) but I could have bovril (beef stock drink) and lucozade, which helped me stop hunger pangs


----------



## Squadinho (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, I'm from the UK (I'll add that in now).

Yeah Bovril was my intention, but unfortunately I'm a vegetarian so thats a no go for me! 

I've got bepanthen and vaseline for when my bottom starts to explode. oo:


----------



## Rebecca85 (Oct 23, 2010)

Put the vaseline on before you start the prep. It protects your bum from the diarrhoea and makes clean up so much easier. Don't forget to put a layer on each time you go to the toilet! And good luck!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2010)

Rebecca85 said:


> Put the vaseline on before you start the prep. It protects your bum from the diarrhoea and makes clean up so much easier. Don't forget to put a layer on each time you go to the toilet! And good luck!


Good to know. I never thought of that.


----------

